# Bitter Apple on stitches



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have experience of using bitter apple to stop dogs licking their stitches? I thought that was what it was invented for, but our vet said not to use it. Rosie is doing okay, but every now and then she gives it a good lick. I don't want to have to put her collar on as she needs to groom her bottom half more than ever at the moment!

Thanks

Louise


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I would have thought that it would sting. It needs keeping clean and dry so I would nt suggest putting anything on really. We just kept stopping her if she tried. Never used the collar but used the baby vest a couple of nights which she tolerated , it'll soon be over...phew x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, I didn't think about the wet, good point. Thanks Karen. We've already had to bath Rosie, under instruction from the vet who agreed that it just wan't fair on Rosie for her to stay all covered in poo! I was really careful to keep the water away from her middle - bathed one end and then turned her round and bathed the other end, missing out the middle completely, apart from a few rubs with a damp cloth!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it might be a bittt nippy on e fresh woond so i wouldnt, 

it tends to be used on like pawws that to dog like too chew or if they are lillikng their gg so much that they are making the aria bald.


----------

